# P-38 in Francavilla al Mare- a piece of history...



## v2 (Sep 11, 2010)

a piece of history of the ww2 from my vacation...

La storia del caccia bombardiere P-38


----------



## al49 (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice.
I didn't knew anything about this monument. 
Many thanks for letting us to know about it.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! 8)


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------

